# Crimson Fists scouts



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

So I have been expanding my CF marines and am in the process of painting up a land speeder storm and another unit of five scouts, only these have sniper rifles. Does anyone have any advice concerning whether or not the rocket launcher is worth it, or do I simply put sniper rifles on all of them?

So, besides the LSS, unit of five traditional scouts with bolters, and a unit of snipers what other types of scouts do people find useful? Any and all advice is appreciated.

Oh, I almost forgot...anybody reading Rynn's World by Parker? So far I'm about a third of the way through and so far it's a great read.


----------



## donkey555 (Nov 25, 2009)

i have a scout squad with 4 snipers and a missle launcher and i find the missle really useful, especially against light vehicals as the snipers now can damage light vehicals and the missle gives a little extra punch. As for other scout types i find them to try to fullfil a tac or assault squads role just less effectively. Missle is also useful if there are no infantry unit to target.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Shotgun Scouts with a PW Sergeant can be quite good.
You get the initial barrage of shots to soften up the target and reduce casualties, and then you can cause some real harm with your swordy dude.

I prefer the Heavy Bolter to Missile Launcher on scouts to be honest, that 2+ blast is just awesome, and the 3 shots can be nice at hurting things...

Bolter Scouts are eh, they're neither here nor there, they can shoot long-range and close-range, and still use their pistols to charge, they really are just cheaper weaker Tactical Marines.

Sniper Scouts are best taken in small groups, so 5 or 10 split, so you can pin multiple units.

I'd suggest against taking pistol/CCweapon squads though, mix them in with Shotguns, but not a whole unit of them, they're fragile compared to normal Marines, so those counter-attacks can hurt you a lot.

*edit*
Wow, I just read your post and found you were only asking whether or not to take the ML.
I say no, I think that the HB fits their use better, leave anti-vehicle to units which are more dedicated to it.
You take the Sniper Rifles to pin things and hurt tough units after all, not shoot vehicles.


----------



## moshpiler (Apr 16, 2009)

imo missile launchers are pretty good with scout snipers, also try teaming up a shotgun scout squad in a storm with something else assaulty. the cerebrus launcher is great


----------



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. I went ahead and built them with a ML and the rest with sniper rifles. I may end up painting up a unit with shotguns and a sergeant with maybe a power fist, something that can hit a flank hard, etc. I am modeling a Storm too and look forward with experimenting with this vehicle. So far I have mechanized all of the collected units and will have transport/support for every one of my units once I acquire a land raider/crusader...(still not sold on how to put together a land raider??)


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Just keep in mind that putting Scouts with sniper rifles and heavy weapons into a Land Speeder Storm would probably be pretty counter-productive since the Scouts need to remain stationary to fire their weapons. If you plan on putting a unit of Scouts in a Storm, make sure they're equipped with assault or even rapid fire weapons.


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

I normally run my scout snipers in a ten man unit with a missle Launcher and if i can aford it take telison or what ever he is called as this combo is sick and realy good for picking out bosses or heavy wepons in big mobs or even takeing out MC's with the rending and ML.
I wouldnt pu them in a Landspeeder storm though as Katie say's you need them down in cover some were with a good feild of vision or you are going to spend more time moveing than useing that ML.

I plan to equip my storm team with assult scouts with melta charges and tellyport homers for my termys to drop in. But thats just my way of thinking.


----------

